# Are Jews the Root of All Evil?



## Denton

Jeremy of Wasteland Media had me on his show to chat with a Jew-hater who doubts the Holocaust and thinks Hitler wasn't such a bad dude. Don't call him a Nazi, though; he doesn't like being labeled.


----------



## okey

Plenty of evil has existed before the Jews and plenty exists today far beyond areas where Jews have ever set foot. But they're trying to fix the latter limitation.


----------



## Real Old Man

okey said:


> Plenty of evil has existed before the Jews and plenty exists today far beyond areas where Jews have ever set foot. But they're trying to fix the latter limitation.


Not really all the non jews were killed durnig God's Great Flood that saved Noah and his family (all jews)


----------



## Camel923

Too much evidence to deny the Holocaust. There are good and bad amoung all. This guy is way off base. There is a reason Nazism and Islam dovetail so well together.


----------



## Denton

Real Old Man said:


> Not really all the non jews were killed durnig God's Great Flood that saved Noah and his family (all jews)


Noah was a few generations before Abraham.


----------



## Denton

Interesting, seeing how he thought and how he responded to questions. Every single time, he had to build a preface that you had to accept before you could accept his ultimate answer - if he even gave it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## 23897

Denton

You were wrestling with a pig in shit and he was enjoying it. 
No holocaust??? I’ve visited the death camps. I’m seen with my own eyes the scratches on the wall. It didn’t happen ? BS. 
He sounds like your average brainwashed idiot. 

F


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Denton
> 
> You were wrestling with a pig in shit and he was enjoying it.
> No holocaust??? I've visited the death camps. I'm seen with my own eyes the scratches on the wall. It didn't happen ? BS.
> He sounds like your average brainwashed idiot.
> 
> F
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We enjoyed it, too.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Denton, I thought it was Women and money? (Joke) 

Math Finally Proves What Men Have Known All Along!

Ever since the biblical days of Adam men have known about the evil nature of women. Now using three well-known facts a simple yet elegant mathematical proof confirms this theory.

The facts (theroms):

1) Women = Money X Time
2) Time = Money
3) Money = root of all evil

The Proof:

Let
W= women
M= money
E = evil
T= time

Women = T X M

since
T= M
Women = (M)squared

since
Money = root of E
Women = (root of evil) squared

thus Women = evil


----------



## Robie

There is a chap on another forum I frequent that believes Jews are absolutely the root of all evil. That they control everything...who becomes President...the muslim influx....you name it...the Jews are responsible.


----------



## inceptor

@Denton you smashed David. Boy did he sound uncomfortable in the second half.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> @Denton you smashed David. Boy did he sound uncomfortable in the second half.


Thanks. His logic was so flawed I couldn't help but laugh a couple times. I didn't mean to be impolite; it was reflexive. :vs_laugh:

He calls himself a philosopher. I didn't pick up on any philosophy.


----------



## Steve40th

Banks are the evil doers. They control every aspect of the worlds day to day livelihood.


----------



## A Watchman

Well done Denton, thanks for being the voice of reason and intelligent thought.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Well done Denton, thanks for being the voice of reason and intelligent thought.


My pleasure.

Now, @Sasquatch wants to have a Nazi, Klansman or liberal on our show.


----------



## Denton

Ariel Sharon! For the life of me, I couldn't remember his name.


----------



## Maine-Marine




----------



## RJAMES

Easy . NO. They are not. The guy who is a jew hater is a Nazi no matter what he wants to be called.


----------



## Denton

RJAMES said:


> Easy . NO. They are not. The guy who is a jew hater is a Nazi no matter what he wants to be called.


Did you enjoy the mental gymnastics he demonstrated to duck the meat and taters?


----------



## Jammer Six

You're skinnier than I pictured you. Doesn't match your accent. Now it's all higglety-pigglety.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> You're skinnier than I pictured you. Doesn't match your accent. Now it's all higglety-pigglety.


Are you saying Piggley Wiggley?

Thanks, though. I try to make it a point to not gain weight.

Wait, what? Are you saying I sound fat? I need a different mic.


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Now, @Sasquatch wants to have a Nazi, Klansman or liberal on our show.


Cool. When you need a gnarly, toothless old misanthrope dragging an oxygen tank, give me a ring!


----------



## Denton

StratMaster said:


> Cool. When you need a gnarly, toothless old misanthrope dragging an oxygen tank, give me a ring!


You'd make misanthrope #3, but you are welcome to be with us. Pick a topic and PM me.


----------



## Gator Monroe

How many pages would "Are Queers & ****** the root of all evil" get here ? As much of allowing as the Anti Semitism thread so far ?


----------



## Denton

Gator Monroe said:


> How many pages would "Are Queers & ****** the root of all evil" get here ? As much of allowing as the Anti Semitism thread so far ?


Did you bother with the podcast? Just curious.


----------



## Denton

Gator Monroe said:


> How many pages would "Are Queers & ****** the root of all evil" get here ? As much of allowing as the Anti Semitism thread so far ?


Are you suggesting Jews are akin to homosexuals? Again, curious.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Denton said:


> Are you suggesting Jews are akin to homosexuals? Again, curious.


Everyone has an opinion (Especially in Podcasts )


----------



## Denton

Gator Monroe said:


> Everyone has an opinion (Especially in Podcasts )


Sure. I agree. Did you listen to it?


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Are you saying Piggley Wiggley?
> 
> Thanks, though. I try to make it a point to not gain weight.
> 
> Wait, what? Are you saying I sound fat? I need a different mic.


I laughed when I saw what he said. My wife at times also uses the term higglety-pigglety. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jammer Six

It comes from Bloom County, I think.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> I laughed when I saw what he said. My wife at times also uses the term higglety-pigglety. :vs_laugh:


 @Jammer Six- It's a new term for me. On the other hand, Piggley Wiggley is a regional grocery chain. Very regional. It has very good meat deals on occasions but I don't like the layout of the store.


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> Are you saying Piggley Wiggley?
> .


Surely you mean higgledy-piggledy?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Surely you mean higgledy-piggledy?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant what I said. Piggley-Wiggley. Search it. You'll understand and want bacon.


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> I meant what I said. Piggley-Wiggley. Search it. You'll understand and want bacon.


Hmmmmmmm baaaaacon!

It's breakfast time here you know?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Hmmmmmmm baaaaacon!
> 
> It's breakfast time here you know?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's always bacon time in Alabama. Throw in grits and cheese and a slab of butter and a Southerner is ready for battle!


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Now, @Sasquatch wants to have a Nazi, Klansman or liberal on our show.


Don't we have a couple of them thar liberal sheeple floating around this here joint? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie

There's a small faction of traditional Catholics that believe this all Jews are evil Zionists. Frankly I think it's a little scary. It's a little creepy.


----------



## The Tourist

I think the "fear factor" here is in the same strata of Muslims. For example, if a banger attacked you, most of us would just return fire. However, if you found out later that he was the head jihadist at the local mosque, you might re-think your actions.

There's something--akin to snakes and spiders--that makes us fear militants who embrace a religion. We seem to endow them with mystical powers they never had.

Now, as I've said, my stone supplier is the most honest man I know. Then again, if I heard the best sniper in Mossad thought I gave him a bad edge on his new knife, I might be a tad careful. We assume things that are not yet proven.

BTW, I found out that the segment of my SDA religion is part of The Branch Davidians, the exact same segment as David Koresh. I tip the baristas, I polish knives for veterans, I like little dogs, I can't even really get mad a Cricket when she made me wash and wax her Shelby instead of getting a one month ban.

Now, there is a militant branch called the "JDL." That means Jewish Defense League. Doesn't bother me, we have 'enforcers.' Both groups do more charity work than target shoot.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Lets look at Noble Prizes awarded to

Christians 65%
Jews 22.5 %
Atheists 10%
Muslims 1.4%


----------



## Gator Monroe

Annie said:


> There's a small faction of traditional Catholics that believe this all Jews are evil Zionists. Frankly I think it's a little scary. It's a little creepy.


And its very trendy with American Far Left & Left to have major issues with practicing Jews and Israel (The tiny Jewish State ) which is blatant ,especially on college grounds ...


----------



## The Tourist

Gator Monroe said:


> And its very trendy with American Far Left & Left to have major issues with practicing Jews and Israel (The tiny Jewish State ) which is blatant ,especially on college grounds ...


Maybe that's my problem. When it comes to the left, I don't even care what cheese they like to eat, much less think of the Jewish State. Isn't the whole idea of free speech and the right to be wrong in vogue anymore, or am I in the wrong generation?


----------



## bigwheel

Odd how that works. Liberals hate Jews and most Jews are Liberals. Guess that means they hate themselves.


----------



## Gator Monroe

They are liberals first Jews Fifth , kinda like how “ Social Liberals who consider themselves Fiscal conservatives are Socially liberal first ...


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> Jeremy of Wasteland Media had me on his show to chat with a Jew-hater who doubts the Holocaust and thinks Hitler wasn't such a bad dude. Don't call him a Nazi, though; he doesn't like being labeled.


Good Podcast.... I thought women were the root of all evil...ain't they? or is it a woman with money....hell something like that....

A very uneducated man you were debating with Denton.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Podcast ? we don’t need no steenkeng podcasts ...


----------



## Annie

Gator Monroe said:


> Podcast ? we don't need no steenkeng podcasts ...


_If you don't watch your podcast, you can't have any pudding....How can you have any pudding if you don't watch your podcast?!_


----------



## Jammer Six

WE DON'T NEED NO EDUCATION!

duh-da-duh!


----------



## Jammer Six

we don't need no thought con-troolll!


----------



## inceptor

Jammer Six said:


> we don't need no thought con-troolll!


Isn't that anti-left??? Free speech as long as you agree with them. Disagree and it's hate speech.


----------



## Jammer Six

Have a seat, son, we're talking about a secret. We'll let you hear it when you're old enough.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> Have a seat, son, we're talking about a secret. We'll let you hear it when you're old enough.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Good Podcast.... I thought women were the root of all evil...ain't they? or is it a woman with money....hell something like that....
> 
> A very uneducated man you were debating with Denton.


Thanks!

Yeah, notice he considers himself to be a philosopher?

I'm hoping he'll have a Klansman on and invite me to that party.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> :vs_laugh:


Ah ya beat me to it.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I'm stasrting to swesr that your daring me to come on the Pod cast..... it would have to be very cler subject matter and no adlibbing. if I ever did.


----------



## MisterMills357

I love the Jews, and I would die with them, if it ever came to that. The Germans and Russians have a lot to answer for, on Judgement Day, for their handling of them.


----------



## bigwheel

We love Jews too. I just wished they would be a little more reasonable at the pawn shops. lol.


----------



## Boss Dog

One should be very careful how they treat the jews.

Genesis 12:3 - And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.


----------



## JafoDawg

I've never understood that whole hatred thing for the jews. I mean they are some serious ass kicking folks and I'd stand with them and fight!

I mean how could anyone hate the Horowitz brothers?? Moe, Curly and Shemp!! Nyuk, Nyuk, Nyuk!


----------



## Gator Monroe

The Far Left & Left have serious "Issues" with practicing Jews and Israel (The tiny Jewish State)


----------



## The Resister

RJAMES said:


> Easy . NO. They are not. The guy who is a jew hater is a Nazi no matter what he wants to be called.


Buffalo chips. That is about as accurate as saying all Americans are liberals.


----------



## The Resister

Boss Dog said:


> One should be very careful how they treat the jews.
> 
> Genesis 12:3 - And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.


There was no such thing as a Jew when that was proclaimed by God.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> There was no such thing as a Jew when that was proclaimed by God.


Yet, if you read Matthew, you will learn not to parse words. Unless you are going to play that tired, old, "The Jews tampered with the Bible!" garbage.


----------



## The Resister

Denton said:


> Yet, if you read Matthew, you will learn not to parse words. Unless you are going to play that tired, old, "The Jews tampered with the Bible!" garbage.


I don't blame Jews for the open-ended meanings of words. The average person off the street does not speak Hebrew; has no working knowledge of Greek and cannot be expected to understand that which they fear.

The first time that Jews are mentioned in the Bible, they are at war with Israel. That alone should be an indication that Jew and Israel are not synonymous terms.

Secondly, the word Jew, as used in the AKJV can refer to any of three different things: a Jew by *nationality*, *geography*, or *religion*. Abraham lived over 1400 years *BEFORE* the word Jew is used in the Bible. From a purely academic standpoint, it would be intellectually dishonest to call anyone a Jew by *religion* up to the time of (and past Abraham) since no such religion existed at that time.

Here is the Reader's Digest of the story:

After the flood, Noah had three sons: Ham, Japeth and Shem. Shem (from where they get the term Semite) is the line of which the Israelites would come. In Shem's genealogy it goes Arphaxed, Salah, Eber (from whence we get the Hebrews), Peleg, Reu, Serug, Nahor, Terah, and then Abraham. As you follow the genealogy, note that Noah was "perfect in his generations." (See Genesis 6: 9) This means that Noah had not intermarried with any of the forbidden seed (AND neither had his family going back to Adam.) In Genesis 17: 1 - 8 God entered into the Abrahamic covenant with Abram. Let us pick up the story:

"_17 And when Abram was ninety years old and nine, the Lord appeared to Abram, and said unto him, I am the Almighty God; walk before me, and be thou perfect. 2 And I will make my covenant between me and thee, and will multiply thee exceedingly. 3 And Abram fell on his face: and God talked with him, saying, 4 As for me, behold, my covenant is with thee, and thou shalt be a father of many nations. 5 Neither shall thy name any more be called Abram, but thy name shall be Abraham; for a father of many nations have I made thee. 6 And I will make thee exceeding fruitful, and I will make nations of thee, and kings shall come out of thee. 7 And I will establish my covenant between me and thee and thy seed after thee in their generations for an everlasting covenant, to be a God unto thee, and to thy seed after thee. 8 And I will give unto thee, and to thy seed after thee, the land wherein thou art a stranger, all the land of Canaan, for an everlasting possession; and I will be their God._"

This Abrahamic Covenant was / is unconditional and perpetual (forever.) Although Abraham had a son through his wife's handmaid, Hagar, that son (Esau) was NOT a part of this Godly line. Esau married into the forbidden Canaanite / Edomite line and had NO inheritance with Abraham's blood line that he (Abraham) established with his wife Sarah.

The covenant that God made with Abraham was then carried on through Abraham's son, Isaac. Isaac's son (from whence we get the word Saxon i.e. Isaac's son or Saxons) has a son named Jacob. God changed Jacob's name to Israel:

"_And God said to him, Your name is Jacob: your name shall not be called any more Jacob, but Israel shall be your name: and he called his name Israel_." Genesis 35: 10

Israel had twelve sons (which came from four different wives): Reuben, Simeon, Levi, Judah, Isachar, Zebulun, Dan, Napthali, Gad, Asher, Joseph, and Benjamin. This makes your twelve tribes of Israel.

As families, tribes and nations go, mankind is disposed to sin AND make war against each other. In 975 B.C. Judah, Benjamin and a small part of Levi broke off from the Kingdom of Israel and that created two "_HOUSES_:" The House of Israel (with ten tribes since most of Levi stayed with the Israelites) and two tribed "_HOUSE_" of Judah (consisting primarily of Judah and Benjamin.)

From that point, forward the history of the House of Israel and the House of Judah is separate and very distinct. Israel and Judah fought against each other in wars; they were taken into captivity at different times; they were placed in different locations while in captivity. In short, their histories are totally different. Yahweh God allowed Judah to come back and rebuild the Temple (though it got infested with Canaanites.) It was through the line of Judah that Yashua (Jesus) would be born.

God knew where Judah was. The Israelites, after being separated from their God and the Scriptures went into the wilderness and they were "lost" (i.e. separated from their God and the knowledge of the covenant with Abraham.) In Romans 11: 25 it reads:

"_For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel_..."

And Jesus Christ (Yashua) was sent here to confirm everything I just told you. In the very first book of the New Testament:

"_But he_ Jesus / Yashua) _answered and said, I am not sent but unto the lost sheep of the house of Israel_."

Judah, from where we get the modern term "_Jew_" from, had intermarried with a Canaanite (see Genesis 38: 2.) God had forbid this, but Judah did it anyway. When the House of Judah went back to rebuild the Temple, some of Judah's descendants through the Canaanite, Shuah, went there and forced their religion upon the House of Judah. There is a nice little discourse in John that explains this quite eloquently. In John 8: 33 these "_Jews_" (i.e. Pharisees and Saducees) are talking to Jesus / Yashua:

"_They answered him, We be Abraham's seed, and were never in bondage to any man: how say you, You shall be made free_?"

Did you see that dead giveaway? These people were of Abraham's seed (via Judah), but were *never* in bondage to any man. They cannot be Israelites. Israelites were in bondage for over 400 years! Read the book of Exodus. I want you to keep reading on in John 8, but I'll quote Jesus / Yashua in verses 37 and 38:

"_37 I know that ye are Abraham's seed; but ye seek to kill me, because my word hath no place in you.

38 I speak that which I have seen with my Father: and ye do that which ye have seen with your father._"

Hello, what's this? We have two fathers here. Jesus admits that these Jews are of Abraham's seed, but their father was the devil. Now, unless you're arguing that God and Satan are one and the same, you have to deal with this. These "_Jews_" are going to do the will of their father. Their father was the devil (i.e. a Canaanite.) Here is more proof:

Verse 39 - "_They answered and said unto him, Abraham is our father. Jesus saith unto them, If ye were Abraham's children, ye would do the works of Abraham_."

There you go. These people may have some of Abraham's blood in them, but they were NOT Israelites. Christ himself says they are not Abraham's children. He does tell them who they really are:

Verse 44: _"Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it."_

The Jews invoked Abraham's name. They keep bringing up the Old Testament. So, exactly WHO was a murderer from the beginning, the progenitor of this forbidden people? Was Cain not the first murderer? Jesus / Yashua was addressing these Jews in denouncing these people:

"_That upon you may come all the righteous blood shed upon the earth, from the blood of righteous Abel unto the blood of Zacharias son of Barachias, whom ye slew between the temple and the altar._" (see Matthew 23: 35 and confirm it with Luke 12: 48 - 51)

When you read the New Testament and you look at exactly WHO is being addressed this becomes easier. Paul made it simple to understand the different usages of the word "_Jew_:"

"Paul said, "_I am a man which am a Jew_ (Note he is talking about where he is from GEOGRAPHICALLY - a Judahite) _of Tarsus, a city in Cilicia_" (Acts 21:39 KJV)

"_I also am an Israelite_, (his NATIONALITY / RACE) _of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin_." (Romans 11:1 KJV)

The Scribes and Pharisees... the "_Jews_" that you allude to could NOT make the same claim. When you read the Bible and study the context used, there is a little trick to it. It goes like this:

"_Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, *rightly dividing the word of truth*_." II Timothy 2: 15

I won't parse words with you Denton. Are you going to try and parse them with me?


----------



## The Tourist

History is written by the winner. Imagine how the "successful" Japanese (who just conquered America) would have written about Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

Our Framers are heroes, the bad guys are the redcoats--who are now our allies.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> I won't parse words with you Denton. Are you going to try and parse them with me?


Parse them? I won't even bother to take the time to read a seminar.

Here's how to do it where people have time to read it...

Matthew shows Jesus' lineage, all the way back with the people who God gave clear laws. Those laws protected the DNA so that the bloodline would not be tainted. Tainted by what? The same taint that made the flood necessary.


----------



## The Resister

Denton said:


> Parse them? I won't even bother to take the time to read a seminar.
> 
> Here's how to do it where people have time to read it...
> 
> Matthew shows Jesus' lineage, all the way back with the people who God gave clear laws. Those laws protected the DNA so that the bloodline would not be tainted. Tainted by what? The same taint that made the flood necessary.


You were simply afraid of the truth. All you got was a few paragraphs. I had to read thousands of pages over many years trying to boil that down for you. Israel and Judah not the same. Today's Jews are not the O.T. Israelites by their own admission. Are a few paragraphs really above your reading level?


----------



## The Resister

The flood did not wipe out the Canaanites. It punished Adamic man, not Israel since such a people did not exist at the time of the flood.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> You were simply afraid of the truth. All you got was a few paragraphs. I had to read thousands of pages over many years trying to boil that down for you. Israel and Judah not the same. Today's Jews are not the O.T. Israelites by their own admission. Are a few paragraphs really above your reading level?


Don't suggest you know what I am. I'd also suggest you not attempt your little insults. Understand, or must I write it in 2,000 words. I don't have that kind of time, and I don't have the kind of time to read a seminar and respond.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> The flood did not wipe out the Canaanites. It punished Adamic man, not Israel since such a people did not exist at the time of the flood.


Aaand, you missed the point.


----------



## The Resister

Denton said:


> Don't suggest you know what I am. I'd also suggest you not attempt your little insults. Understand, or must I write it in 2,000 words. I don't have that kind of time, and I don't have the kind of time to read a seminar and respond.


Are you now threatening me? I've not suggested ANYTHING about you. It's taking you more time to respond than to read. So you get your boxers in a bunch over what exactly? This is just a discussion forum. Don't have a cow.

I'm not missing any point. Biblical Israelites and the people who adopted the Tradition of the Elders are two separate and distinct people. But I digress. Jews are not the root of all evil. It is the love of money that is the root of all evil. Those who buy into moneychanger ideology, regardless of what race, religion, or nationality they are then proselytized and become twofold more the children of Hell than the Devil himself.


----------



## The Resister

The Tourist said:


> History is written by the winner. Imagine how the "successful" Japanese (who just conquered America) would have written about Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> Our Framers are heroes, the bad guys are the redcoats--who are now our allies.


And some history is hidden. It is hidden in this country because the anti-Christ was able to infiltrate and hide our national identity. A case in point:

In 1630, John Winthrop preached a sermon entitled "_A Model of Christian Charity_." It is also called the City on a Hill sermon. It has been quoted by many politicians in some of their major speeches. It is a favorite among presidents. Here is the part they quote:

"_For we must consider that we shall be as a city upon a hill. The eyes of all people are upon us_."

Here are some points that you haven't read:

"_Thus stands the cause between God and us. *We are entered into covenant with Him for this work*. We have taken out a commission. The Lord hath given us leave to draw our own articles. We have professed to enterprise these and those accounts, upon these and those ends. We have hereupon besought Him of favor and blessing. Now if the Lord shall please to hear us, and bring us in peace to the place we desire, then hath he ratified this covenant and sealed our Commission, and will expect a strict performance of the articles contained in it; but if we shall neglect the observation of these articles which are the ends we have propounded, and, dissembling with our God, shall fall to embrace this present world and prosecute our carnal intentions, seeking great things for ourselves and *our posterity*, the Lord will surely break out in wrath against us; be revenged of such a [sinful] people and make us know the price of the breaches of such a covenant.

I shall shut up this discourse with that exhortation of Moses, that faithful servant of the Lord, in his last farewell to Israel, Deut. 30: Beloved there is now set before us life and good, Death and evil, in that we are commanded this day to love the Lord our God, and to love one another, to walk in his ways and to keep his Commandments and his Ordinance and his laws, and the *articles of our Covenant* with him, that we may live and be multiplied, and that the Lord our God may blesse us in the land whither we go to possess it. But if our hearts shall turn away, so that we will not obey, but shall be seduced, and worship and serve other Gods, our pleasure and profits, and serve them; it is propounded unto us this day, we shall surely perish out of the good land whither we pass over this vast sea to possess it_..."

Those who reference Exodus chapter 19 can see for themselves that the _"Covenant_" Winthrop alludes to is the Mosaic Covenant. Check out verse 8:

"_8 And all the people answered together, and said, All that the Lord hath spoken we will do. And Moses returned the words of the people unto the Lord._"

It is important to understand that the Mosaic Covenant is different from the Abrahamic Covenant and later biblical Covenants because it is conditional in that the blessings that God promises are directly related to Israel's obedience to the Mosaic Law. If Israel is obedient, then God will bless them, but if they disobey, then God will punish them. The blessings and curses that are associated with this conditional Covenant are found in detail in Deuteronomy 28.

That was the point of Winthrop's 1630 sermon. He knew WHO he was; he understood that America is the New Jerusalem of the Bible and, in order for Winthrop and his followers to be counted in the Covenant to which he alludes, he knew he was an Israelite within the regathering spot for all the tribes of Israel.


----------



## jimb1972

Since there was evil before there were Jews, Jews can't reasonably be accused of being the root of all evil.


----------



## Jammer Six

I thought you liked debate, Denton. :vs_smirk:


----------



## The Tourist

> Those who reference Exodus chapter 19 can see for themselves that the "Covenant" Winthrop alludes to is the Mosaic Covenant. Check out verse 8:
> 
> "8 And all the people answered together, and said, All that the Lord hath spoken we will do. And Moses returned the words of the people unto the Lord."


Unless I've forgotten my Biblical history, the Mosaic Covenant only lasted about 30 days. God is a Creator, so why would He build something so vile that common men would have to kill them for Him. Come, let us reason together, there are millions of great Jewish citizens.


----------



## bigwheel

jimb1972 said:


> Since there was evil before there were Jews, Jews can't reasonably be accused of being the root of all evil.


Great point Sir Would take poor Sunday School Student to not know the Love of money is the root of all evil. Not money itself. Its not evil. Sorta like guns it can be used wrongly. Surely not Jews. They are nice. In fact Jesus is a Jew..and we love Him.


----------



## Jammer Six

bigwheel said:


> In fact Jesus is a Jew..and we love Him.


Well, no. We don't.


----------



## jimb1972

Jammer Six said:


> Well, no. We don't.


bigwheel was quoting me, since he loves Jesus, and I love Jesus, he can factually say that we love Jesus. I would think with your immigration views and the number of people named Jesus in Mexico, you would likely be a lover of Jesus as well, just not the one we were referring to.


----------



## The Resister

bigwheel said:


> Great point Sir Would take poor Sunday School Student to not know the Love of money is the root of all evil. Not money itself. Its not evil. Sorta like guns it can be used wrongly. Surely not Jews. They are nice. In fact Jesus is a Jew..and we love Him.


Jesus was* NEVER* a Jew.


----------



## Jammer Six

jimb1972 said:


> bigwheel was quoting me, since he loves Jesus, and I love Jesus, he can factually say that we love Jesus. I would think with your immigration views and the number of people named Jesus in Mexico, you would likely be a lover of Jesus as well, just not the one we were referring to.


Yeah, I can see that. Sorry.


----------



## The Resister

By *nationality*, Jesus was an Israelite

Since his mother was the only human relative he could possibly have had, he would have been of the tribe of Levi

Mary was cousin to Elizabeth wife of Zacarihas who was a Levite priest. By law to be a priest in service to temple he had to be married to a Levite woman, therefore to be her cousin she was a Levite. So, by *tribe*, Jesus was not a Judahite; consequently he cannot possibly be Jewish there.

Jesus Christ was a Christian. I Corinthians 1 - 4 shows that Jesus was the father of Christianity. He most assuredly was *NOT* a Jew by religion.


----------



## bigwheel

The Resister said:


> Jesus was* NEVER* a Jew.


Hmmm...where did we manage to dig up that factoid? Thanks.


----------



## The Resister

The Tourist said:


> Unless I've forgotten my Biblical history, the Mosaic Covenant only lasted about 30 days. God is a Creator, so why would He build something so vile that common men would have to kill them for Him. Come, let us reason together, there are millions of great Jewish citizens.


I'd say without supporting evidence, then you don't understand the Bible.

What did the liberals say when Trump said there were some presumable "_good people_" among the whites that demonstrated in the Charlottesville rally?


----------



## The Resister

bigwheel said:


> Hmmm...where did we manage to dig up that factoid? Thanks.


Have you been following this thread? See posts # 61, 63, 70, 71 and 80. It will all become very clear to you.

Outside of those facts, there is not a single sentence from Genesis to Revelations that suggests Jesus was ever Jewish.


----------



## The Resister

By *nationality*, Jesus was an Israelite

Since his mother was the only human relative he could possibly have had, he would have been of the tribe of Levi

Mary was cousin to Elizabeth wife of Zacarihas who was a Levite priest. By law to be a priest in service to temple he had to be married to a Levite woman, therefore to be her cousin she was a Levite. So, by *tribe*, Jesus was not a Judahite; consequently he cannot possibly be Jewish there.

Jesus Christ was a Christian. I Corinthians 15: 1 - 4 shows that Jesus was the father of Christianity. He most assuredly was *NOT* a Jew by religion.


----------



## bigwheel

Well His mama was a Jew so that makes Him one too. His earthly step Daddy was a Jew. He celebrated Passover as well as fulfilling it. If Jesus isnt a Jew the Pope aint a Catholic. Whatever your smoking I have an old Viet Nam Vet pal who would most likely want to buy a couple of bags. Thanks.


----------



## The Resister

bigwheel said:


> Well His mama was a Jew so that makes Him one too. His earthly step Daddy was a Jew. He celebrated Passover as well as fulfilling it. If Jesus isnt a Jew the Pope aint a Catholic. Whatever your smoking I have an old Viet Nam Vet pal who would most likely want to buy a couple of bags. Thanks.


Jesus mother was *NOT* a Jew. As pointed out in post #84, Mary was of the* tribe of Levi*. She was *not* from the tribe of 
Judah. Mary was an Israelite. Jesus was not a "_Jew_" by *religion*; he was not a "_Jew_" by *race.*

See posts See posts # 61, 63, 70, 71 and 80. The allegation that Mary OR Jesus were Jews has already been debunked in those referenced posts.

Trying to argue with me using heresy is not a very sane way of living. Jesus had no earthly father. He was the son of God.

So, what part did you not get in the above referenced posts?


----------



## The Resister

See posts # 61, 63, 70, 71 and 80

The first time the word "_Jew_" appears in the Bible, they are at war with Israel. They are two separate and distinct people

Abraham was born 1478 years *BEFORE* the word "_Jew_" ever appears in the Bible.

When Jacob's name was changed to Israel, he had twelve sons. Of those, only Judah is associated with modern day "_Jews_." Judah married a Canaanite (the forbidden seed) and modern day Jews claim their lineage through that line. Jesus rejected that claim.

Israel, not Jews are the people spoken of in places like Romans 9: 4 and 5)


----------



## bigwheel

From what I recall from Sunday School..both Mary and Joseph were descendants of King David. Which makes Him of the correct tribe to be King of Israel and King of the Jews as read the sign the Romans hung around His neck at the crucifixion. Plus the Messiah of Israel. Cant tell if you've been hanging out with Catholics or Jehovahs Witnesses too much. Can we have a clue? Thanks.


----------



## inceptor

The Resister said:


> I don't blame Jews for the open-ended meanings of words. The average person off the street does not speak Hebrew; has no working knowledge of Greek and cannot be expected to understand that which they fear.
> 
> The first time that Jews are mentioned in the Bible, they are at war with Israel. That alone should be an indication that Jew and Israel are not synonymous terms.
> 
> Secondly, the word Jew, as used in the AKJV can refer to any of three different things: a Jew by *nationality*, *geography*, or *religion*. Abraham lived over 1400 years *BEFORE* the word Jew is used in the Bible. From a purely academic standpoint, it would be intellectually dishonest to call anyone a Jew by *religion* up to the time of (and past Abraham) since no such religion existed at that time.
> 
> Here is the Reader's Digest of the story:
> 
> After the flood, Noah had three sons: Ham, Japeth and Shem. Shem (from where they get the term Semite) is the line of which the Israelites would come. In Shem's genealogy it goes Arphaxed, Salah, Eber (from whence we get the Hebrews), Peleg, Reu, Serug, Nahor, Terah, and then Abraham. As you follow the genealogy, note that Noah was "perfect in his generations." (See Genesis 6: 9) This means that Noah had not intermarried with any of the forbidden seed (AND neither had his family going back to Adam.) In Genesis 17: 1 - 8 God entered into the Abrahamic covenant with Abram. Let us pick up the story:
> 
> "_17 And when Abram was ninety years old and nine, the Lord appeared to Abram, and said unto him, I am the Almighty God; walk before me, and be thou perfect. 2 And I will make my covenant between me and thee, and will multiply thee exceedingly. 3 And Abram fell on his face: and God talked with him, saying, 4 As for me, behold, my covenant is with thee, and thou shalt be a father of many nations. 5 Neither shall thy name any more be called Abram, but thy name shall be Abraham; for a father of many nations have I made thee. 6 And I will make thee exceeding fruitful, and I will make nations of thee, and kings shall come out of thee. 7 And I will establish my covenant between me and thee and thy seed after thee in their generations for an everlasting covenant, to be a God unto thee, and to thy seed after thee. 8 And I will give unto thee, and to thy seed after thee, the land wherein thou art a stranger, all the land of Canaan, for an everlasting possession; and I will be their God._"
> 
> This Abrahamic Covenant was / is unconditional and perpetual (forever.) Although Abraham had a son through his wife's handmaid, Hagar, that son (Esau) was NOT a part of this Godly line. Esau married into the forbidden Canaanite / Edomite line and had NO inheritance with Abraham's blood line that he (Abraham) established with his wife Sarah.
> 
> The covenant that God made with Abraham was then carried on through Abraham's son, Isaac. Isaac's son (from whence we get the word Saxon i.e. Isaac's son or Saxons) has a son named Jacob. God changed Jacob's name to Israel:
> 
> "_And God said to him, Your name is Jacob: your name shall not be called any more Jacob, but Israel shall be your name: and he called his name Israel_." Genesis 35: 10
> 
> Israel had twelve sons (which came from four different wives): Reuben, Simeon, Levi, Judah, Isachar, Zebulun, Dan, Napthali, Gad, Asher, Joseph, and Benjamin. This makes your twelve tribes of Israel.
> 
> As families, tribes and nations go, mankind is disposed to sin AND make war against each other. In 975 B.C. Judah, Benjamin and a small part of Levi broke off from the Kingdom of Israel and that created two "_HOUSES_:" The House of Israel (with ten tribes since most of Levi stayed with the Israelites) and two tribed "_HOUSE_" of Judah (consisting primarily of Judah and Benjamin.)
> 
> From that point, forward the history of the House of Israel and the House of Judah is separate and very distinct. Israel and Judah fought against each other in wars; they were taken into captivity at different times; they were placed in different locations while in captivity. In short, their histories are totally different. Yahweh God allowed Judah to come back and rebuild the Temple (though it got infested with Canaanites.) It was through the line of Judah that Yashua (Jesus) would be born.
> 
> God knew where Judah was. The Israelites, after being separated from their God and the Scriptures went into the wilderness and they were "lost" (i.e. separated from their God and the knowledge of the covenant with Abraham.) In Romans 11: 25 it reads:
> 
> "_For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel_..."
> 
> And Jesus Christ (Yashua) was sent here to confirm everything I just told you. In the very first book of the New Testament:
> 
> "_But he_ Jesus / Yashua) _answered and said, I am not sent but unto the lost sheep of the house of Israel_."
> 
> Judah, from where we get the modern term "_Jew_" from, had intermarried with a Canaanite (see Genesis 38: 2.) God had forbid this, but Judah did it anyway. When the House of Judah went back to rebuild the Temple, some of Judah's descendants through the Canaanite, Shuah, went there and forced their religion upon the House of Judah. There is a nice little discourse in John that explains this quite eloquently. In John 8: 33 these "_Jews_" (i.e. Pharisees and Saducees) are talking to Jesus / Yashua:
> 
> "_They answered him, We be Abraham's seed, and were never in bondage to any man: how say you, You shall be made free_?"
> 
> Did you see that dead giveaway? These people were of Abraham's seed (via Judah), but were *never* in bondage to any man. They cannot be Israelites. Israelites were in bondage for over 400 years! Read the book of Exodus. I want you to keep reading on in John 8, but I'll quote Jesus / Yashua in verses 37 and 38:
> 
> "_37 I know that ye are Abraham's seed; but ye seek to kill me, because my word hath no place in you.
> 
> 38 I speak that which I have seen with my Father: and ye do that which ye have seen with your father._"
> 
> Hello, what's this? We have two fathers here. Jesus admits that these Jews are of Abraham's seed, but their father was the devil. Now, unless you're arguing that God and Satan are one and the same, you have to deal with this. These "_Jews_" are going to do the will of their father. Their father was the devil (i.e. a Canaanite.) Here is more proof:
> 
> Verse 39 - "_They answered and said unto him, Abraham is our father. Jesus saith unto them, If ye were Abraham's children, ye would do the works of Abraham_."
> 
> There you go. These people may have some of Abraham's blood in them, but they were NOT Israelites. Christ himself says they are not Abraham's children. He does tell them who they really are:
> 
> Verse 44: _"Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it."_
> 
> The Jews invoked Abraham's name. They keep bringing up the Old Testament. So, exactly WHO was a murderer from the beginning, the progenitor of this forbidden people? Was Cain not the first murderer? Jesus / Yashua was addressing these Jews in denouncing these people:
> 
> "_That upon you may come all the righteous blood shed upon the earth, from the blood of righteous Abel unto the blood of Zacharias son of Barachias, whom ye slew between the temple and the altar._" (see Matthew 23: 35 and confirm it with Luke 12: 48 - 51)
> 
> When you read the New Testament and you look at exactly WHO is being addressed this becomes easier. Paul made it simple to understand the different usages of the word "_Jew_:"
> 
> "Paul said, "_I am a man which am a Jew_ (Note he is talking about where he is from GEOGRAPHICALLY - a Judahite) _of Tarsus, a city in Cilicia_" (Acts 21:39 KJV)
> 
> "_I also am an Israelite_, (his NATIONALITY / RACE) _of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin_." (Romans 11:1 KJV)
> 
> The Scribes and Pharisees... the "_Jews_" that you allude to could NOT make the same claim. When you read the Bible and study the context used, there is a little trick to it. It goes like this:
> 
> "_Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, *rightly dividing the word of truth*_." II Timothy 2: 15
> 
> I won't parse words with you Denton. Are you going to try and parse them with me?


----------



## inceptor

Jammer Six said:


> I thought you liked debate, Denton. :vs_smirk:


Sit back and watch him for a while. Then have at him.

You've now met the next greatest Televangelist. Won't be long before he has his own Gulfstream.

Oh, and you'll always be wrong. Just ask him, he'll tell you so.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> Are you now threatening me? I've not suggested ANYTHING about you. It's taking you more time to respond than to read. So you get your boxers in a bunch over what exactly? This is just a discussion forum. Don't have a cow.
> 
> I'm not missing any point. Biblical Israelites and the people who adopted the Tradition of the Elders are two separate and distinct people. But I digress. Jews are not the root of all evil. It is the love of money that is the root of all evil. Those who buy into moneychanger ideology, regardless of what race, religion, or nationality they are then proselytized and become twofold more the children of Hell than the Devil himself.


Don't play the cheap "Are you threatening me" crap.
Uh, yes you did suggest what I am. Reread your post:


> You were simply afraid of the truth. All you got was a few paragraphs. I had to read thousands of pages over many years trying to boil that down for you. Israel and Judah not the same. Today's Jews are not the O.T. Israelites by their own admission. Are a few paragraphs really above your reading level?


I even placed them in red for you.
Yup, you missed the point. The reason the Jews were the "Chosen."

I have to wonder, are you blathering without even bothering to listen to the podcast or do you simply assume your thoughts fit?


----------



## Denton

bigwheel said:


> Hmmm...where did we manage to dig up that factoid? Thanks.


You know. The interwebs.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> I thought you liked debate, Denton. :vs_smirk:


I do, but I don't like essays written as seminars. I don't sit here, waiting for long-winded responses and I don't have time to address essays, point by point.

The Resister assumes I don't have the reading comprehension level to follow, but what Jimmy doesn't get is that I am multitasking the whole time I'm home.


----------



## Jammer Six

Multitasking vastly increases the number of things I'm not getting done.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> Multitasking vastly increases the number of things I'm not getting done.


I find that to be the case, too. The only place I can focus is at work. I think that is quite sad.


----------



## The Tourist

Denton, I hated my "adult job," so I quit. Granted, there are days when I sleep in late and maybe work a bit in the afternoon. The sound magically came back on my Dell, and that's only a few feet from my tools. I can listen to Rush and Hannity, and even work some.

Right now I'm working for SnowTao--and I'm making sure I go slow and perfectly. I'm taking an extra day just to look for scratches!

I hope you find something you enjoy. You could become a therapist. I haven't been here long, but it appears there are lots of guys crazier than me.


----------



## Denton

The Tourist said:


> Denton, I hated my "adult job," so I quit. Granted, there are days when I sleep in late and maybe work a bit in the afternoon. The sound magically came back on my Dell, and that's only a few feet from my tools. I can listen to Rush and Hannity, and even work some.
> 
> Right now I'm working for SnowTao--and I'm making sure I go slow and perfectly. I'm taking an extra day just to look for scratches!
> 
> I hope you find something you enjoy. You could become a therapist. I haven't been here long, but it appears there are lots of guys crazier than me.


You misunderstood. I like what I do. When I am there I can focus on what I do. No multitasking.

Now, as far as crazy. As my Work Wifey noted at work, today, the people are work fall into two categories. They are either dumbasses or borderline lunatics. Imagine that combination. Imagine how I enjoy the petri dish.


----------



## A Watchman

Jammer Six said:


> Multitasking vastly increases the number of things I'm not getting done.


Only if you can't orchestrate productivity. Come on down to Texas, I am never not multitasking &#8230;.. Its a frame of mind.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Only if you can't orchestrate productivity. Come on down to Texas, I am never not multitasking &#8230;.. Its a frame of mind.


A frame of cracked mind. Then again, in order to make an omelet....


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> A frame of cracked mind. Then again, in order to make an omelet....


A frame of producing predictable and consistent results in a fast paced environment. If everybody could do it &#8230;&#8230;


----------



## The Resister

inceptor said:


> Sit back and watch him for a while. Then have at him.
> 
> You've now met the next greatest Televangelist. Won't be long before he has his own Gulfstream.
> 
> Oh, and you'll always be wrong. Just ask him, he'll tell you so.


Spoken like a true Democrat.


----------



## The Resister

It is ironic that well meaning Christians are using majority rule (mob rule) to avoid a serious discussion about what they are doing on this thread. One poster went so low as to insinuate that Jesus / Yashua is a "_Jew_" by virtue of an earthly father (Joseph.) The reality is, the Bible says that Jesus was of the Davidic line. Now this is very specific.

As I told you in earlier posts, Judah had married a Canaanite. From that union, he had three sons: Er, Onan, and Shelah. (see I Chronicles 2:3)

Judah, through Tamar, had two sons named Pharez and Tamar. If you will look at Ruth 4: 18 it traces King David back to Pharez (Judah's son through Tamar.)

In Revelations 2: 9 it says: "_I know your works, and tribulation, and poverty, (but you are rich) and I know the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but are the synagogue of Satan_."

Judah's offspring through Shua, the Canaanite are the "_Jews_" you know today that practice the Tradition of the Elders or Judaism and call themselves "_Jews_," as if it were a synonymous term with being of the tribe of Judah at the very least - and in the misguided opinion of critics of the Word, posting negative comments aimed at me, they want Jews to be the whole of Israel. I have debunked that proposition.

True biblical Israel was to have a new name and they are not Jews.


----------



## The Resister

bigwheel said:


> From what I recall from Sunday School..both Mary and Joseph were descendants of King David. Which makes Him of the correct tribe to be King of Israel and King of the Jews as read the sign the Romans hung around His neck at the crucifixion. Plus the Messiah of Israel. Cant tell if you've been hanging out with Catholics or Jehovahs Witnesses too much. Can we have a clue? Thanks.


Actually, I have been collecting antique books for a number of years that are in conflict with today's denominational teachings. What is being pushed in this country regarding the Jews is wholly inconsistent with what the colonists believed.

Even the Jews themselves admit to much of what I'm writing about. Some people simply don't want to listen. Check out the post I did about John Winthrop's 1630 sermon as an example.

Forgot to mention the number of years I've spent studying the Bible itself and using the Bible to interpret the Bible. May have something else to add to the mix in a few weeks.


----------



## inceptor

The Resister said:


> Spoken like a true Democrat.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist

Denton said:


> You misunderstood. I like what I do. When I am there I can focus on what I do. No multitasking.


That's why I like polishing. It's a craft of artisans, and has been for 800 to 1,000 years. No machinery, the room stays quiet unless I want music. And it really turns on your "Zen." You must concentrate, but in a good way. All the trash seems to leave your mind. I've been so sick of all this Judge/Party Girl bs that polishing a knife is a reward, not a job.


----------



## The Resister

If any of you have seen a rendition of the crucifixion, Jesus is on the cross. It is indicative of a Latin phrase signified by the letters INRI. Wikipedia has this to say:

"_In the New Testament, Jesus is referred to as the King of the Jews (or of the Judeans)_"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus,_King_of_the_Jews

In previous posts, I have explained that the terminology used to arrive at the word "_Jew_" has three different meanings. AND they have been shown to be biblically documented. One could have been called "Jew" by *race, religion, or geography*. In this instance, it would be more accurate to say Jesus was being taunted and tormented as the "_King of the Judeans_" meaning that he had said things that made his tormentors punish him for the blood-line he represented (i.e. - a Judean or the King of the descendants of Judah.)

Again, in previous posts I have taken great care to show that the descendants of Judah through Shua (the Canaanite) are not, never were, and never will be Israelites nor will they share in the promises made to Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob / Israel.

Biblical Israel was to become blind to their identity - Isaiah 29: 10 - 12; 42: 16 and 19, 20; Romans 11: 7 - 8 and verse 25

Israel lost trace of their of their lineage - Hosea 1: 9 and 10; Isaiah 42: 16 and Romans 11: 25

As clearly could be seen by previous posts I have on this thread, the people you call "_Jews_" don't fit the description.

Some wannabe Christians try to argue that since the destruction of the Temple in 70 AD, there is no such thing as a "Jew" with a destiny any greater than the mixed multitude... According to these misguided people, there is nothing except a "_spiritual_" Israel. Too bad they live in ignorance of God and the Abrahamic people. And that Covenant was NOT made with Jews, but there is an Abrahamic Covenant that covers biblical Israelites. Those do not include the Canaanite impostors that Jesus rebuked throughout the New Testament.


----------



## Denton

The Tourist said:


> That's why I like polishing. It's a craft of artisans, and has been for 800 to 1,000 years. No machinery, the room stays quiet unless I want music. And it really turns on your "Zen." You must concentrate, but in a good way. All the trash seems to leave your mind. I've been so sick of all this Judge/Party Girl bs that polishing a knife is a reward, not a job.


That sounds like a tempting thing but at 54, I am probably too old to learn and build a business.


----------



## Jammer Six

You're too old to _learn_ a new business, (in my opinion) but you're just right to use all you know to _build_ one.


----------



## 6811

Denton said:


> Jeremy of Wasteland Media had me on his show to chat with a Jew-hater who doubts the Holocaust and thinks Hitler wasn't such a bad dude. Don't call him a Nazi, though; he doesn't like being labeled.


Nope.... Evil is the root of all evil


----------



## The Tourist

Denton said:


> That sounds like a tempting thing but at 54, I am probably too old to learn and build a business.


I started my business at 51, so you're about in the same place. In fact, my dad was a real pain for shirking, and always ready to assign you a filthy job. Then one day, at the age of 51, he came home and said he didn't want to work anymore. I think it's just a normal reaction to recognizing your age. You still have good knees, your hair, and enough money to go anywhere. You believe you are at a crossroads.

At 54, you have talents and plenty of time to establish yourself. I do not advertise, but I get UPS boxes from all over the USA.


----------

